# سطرور ليست للقراءة بل للتفكير



## وليم تل (6 مايو 2009)

أحيانا

تجبرنـا بعـــض السطـــور على التــزام الصمــت

ربمــــــا لأن الصمــــــت أحيانا ابلــــــغ من البوح

سطور ليسـت للقراءة فــقــط....



الإنســــان

بإيمان قلـــــبه و مبدأ يتمثل أمامـــــه

و كرامــــة يعيش بها و بغـــــير هـــــذا لا يكون

هــــــنالك إنسان...




الصريــــح

عندما تكون الصريـــــح الوحيد بيــــــن

ألاف المنـــــافقين فأنـــــت صاحــب النغــــــمة

النشـــــاز بوســـــط الفرقــــــة الماسيـــــة...




الكــــــاتب

الكاتب كاللاعب فعنـــــدما يبتعد الكاتـــــب زمـــــناً عن القلـــــم

يكون كاللاعـــــب الذي لم يمـــــارس اللعب منذ مــــــــدة....

فكلاهمــــــا فقد حساسيـــــة السيــــــطرة علـــــى القلـــم

والكــــرة ...

فكما تتـــــمرد الكرة على اللاعــــــــب

تتمــــــرد الحــــــروف و المعـــــــاني على الكاتـــــب

و يعــــــجز لفتــــــرة عن تطويعهــــــا حسب ما يريـــد

و لن يفهـــــــم هذا إلا مـــــــن جرب اللعبتيــــــــن

الكــــــــــرة و الكلمـــــــــــة...



الــــــعز

العز فــــي الــــعزلة عندمـــــا يكون باليـــــد

قلــــم و بالرأس فكــــرة...



إحـســــاس

قد تجــــد دائما من يقتــــــسم مـــــعك الأفــــــراح

و لكنـك غالبـــا لا تجــد من يقتـــسم معك الأحـــــــزان...



نـشــــــاط


عنــــــدما يمر بـــــك يوم لـــــــم تقـــــــم فيه بــــــأي

عمل ذو قيمـــــة فان اسمــــــك قد شطــــــب مؤقتـــــا

من قائمـــــــة الأحيـــــــاء...


الصـــــــداقـة


لا تعنـــي الوفـــاء لكن الوفـــاء هو عنـــوان الصداقة الحقيقيــة...


الأمـــــل


شمعــــــة فـــــي ليل اليــــــأس لا تضئ إلا للمتفـــــــائل...





المتشـــــــائــم

شــــــخص فــــــــقد دليلــــــه في دروب الأمـــــــل...



مــكــان الإقــامــة


في عنــــــوان الحياة نبحــــــث عن قارة الحــــب

و مملكة الســـــلام و مـــــــــدينة الأمـــــــــــــانة

و بنـــــاية الإخلاص شقــة أناس عندهــــم أحساس...



لـــفـــتـــة


إخفاء الجهـــــل أصعــــــب كثـــيراً من ادعـــــــاء المعـــرفة

كمــــــا بالإمكان إخفاء الذكـــــــاء

و لكــــــن مـــــن المستحيـــــــل إخفاء الغبــــــاء

قالوا ....

القليــل مــن التفكــير , يغنيـنا عن العنـــــــاء الكثـــــير...



المــنــتـــديات

صرح شامخ وبيت كبير جمع بين الكثير والكثير من الأحباب

والأصدقاء وأنار لهم طريقاً جديداً في حياتهم

صرح نلتقي به كل يوم كي تزداد معرفتنا ونفيد غيرنا

صرح نلتقي أحباب ونتحاور أخوة ونفترق بعين اللقاء مجدداً

صرح أعطانا الكثير فهل نبخل عليه ولو بالقليل....

تــــــــذكروا أنها سطــــــــور

ليســــــــت للقراءة

بـــل للتـفكيــــر

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مايو 2009)

> *الكــــــاتب
> 
> الكاتب كاللاعب فعنـــــدما يبتعد الكاتـــــب زمـــــناً عن القلـــــم
> 
> ...


*موضوع جميل وكلام سليم 
مقدرش اقول حاجة عنة

الرب يبارك حياتك يا وليم​*


----------



## go love (6 مايو 2009)

سطور من ذهب  اخ وليم
بس معليش  انا قريت وفكرت ينفع..

تحياتـــــــ ـ ــى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2009)

*انها حقا سطور رائعة
وبداخلها معانى جميلة
ميرسى ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

*الصـــــــداقـة


لا تعنـــي الوفـــاء لكن الوفـــاء هو عنـــوان الصداقة الحقيقيــة...


موضوع رائع وليم 
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا وليم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## lovely dove (6 مايو 2009)

*
كلمات رااااااااااااااااااااائعة ياوليم بجد 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Ferrari (6 مايو 2009)

> مــكــان الإقــامــة
> 
> 
> في عنــــــوان الحياة نبحــــــث عن قارة الحــــب
> ...



اشكرك اخ وليم على الموضوع الرائع

الرب يبارك مجهودك
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا وليم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## zezza (6 مايو 2009)

وااااااااااااااو   وليم 
كلام رائع جدا 
تسلم ايدك اخويا على الكلام الحلو 
و ربنا يبارك فى حياتك و قلمك​


----------



## وليم تل (6 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل 
راجعة بمرورك العطر ودوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (6 مايو 2009)

go love قال:


> سطور من ذهب  اخ وليم
> بس معليش  انا قريت وفكرت ينفع..
> 
> تحياتـــــــ ـ ــى​



بالعكس جو 
هذا هو المطلوب وهدفى من الموضوع
ان تقرأ بتمعن وبالتالى بالتأكيد ستفكر
اما من يقرأ قرائة عابرة ويرد مجاملة 
او يمر مرور الكرام دون حتى كلمة
فهم من نقول لهم هذة سطور ليست للقراءة بل للتفكير
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## white rose (7 مايو 2009)

*موضوع حلو كتير وليم

يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (7 مايو 2009)

*الإنســــان

بإيمان قلـــــبه و مبدأ يتمثل أمامـــــه

و كرامــــة يعيش بها و بغـــــير هـــــذا لا يكون

هــــــنالك إنسان

                            موضوع رائع وجميل ياوليم بجد يستاهل احلي تحيه
                          وعلي فكره انا متابعه دايما كل موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك *
* انا كنت عايزه اسالك انت فعلا اللي كاتب الموضوع ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *الإنســــان
> 
> بإيمان قلـــــبه و مبدأ يتمثل أمامـــــه
> 
> ...



اختى الغالية الراعى الصالح
احب اولا ان اشكرك على اهتمامك بمتابعة مواضيعى ومشاركاتى
وهذا حقا شرفا لا استحقة كما انة اهتمام يسعدنى
اما بخصوص الموضوع فانا لست كاتبة وقد يتبادر الى ذهنك سؤالا يسئلة كثيرون 
ممن يبحثون عن الامور الظاهرية اكثر من الامور الجوهرية وهو اليس من الامانة كتابة منقول
فى نهاية الموضوع وعلية اقول حقا اذا كنت اعرف كاتبة الحقيقى ولكنة موضوع ينتشر فى 
كثير من المواقع ولا ندرى من كاتبة الاصلى وبالتالى كل ما يهمنى هو كيفية انتقاء موضوع 
يخدم هدفا معينا او يعلمنا شىء ذو قيمة ورغم هذا فالاهم هو عندما اختار اكون ملما بكل 
كلمة ومعنى يقصدة الموضوع والا اصبحت مجرد ناقل لا يفهم ما ينقلة وعلية اكون جاهزا
لرد اى سؤال يسئلة اى عضو مشارك واعتقد ان هذا حدث معك فى موضوع لى ولقد اقتنعتى 
بردى عليك وكان ردك مهذبا لاقصى درجة حيث وضحتى انك استفدتى جيدا من ردى 
ومن هنا اقول هذا هو الجوهر الذى اقصدة وهو مدى استفادتك من الموضوع وردود صاحبة فى اى نقطة تلتبس معك فهمها  سواء كان كاتبة اوناقلة وعلية كنت اتمنى ان اجد منك سؤالا
فى جوهر الموضوع حتى نستفيد منك اولا وانتى من الممكن ان تستفيدى منا
وشكرا على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
سندريلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 مايو 2009)

رااااااائع قوي اخي العزيز
ربنا يبارك حياتك 

شكرا اخي العزيز
​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (9 مايو 2009)

الصـــــــداقـة


لا تعنـــي الوفـــاء لكن الوفـــاء هو عنـــوان الصداقة الحقيقيــة...  

موضوع جميل اوى يا وليم 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (11 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
روكا 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sameh7610 (11 مايو 2009)

*فعلا اخى سطور للفهم وليست للقراءة


ثانكس مان​*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (11 مايو 2009)

بجد يا وليم انا بتعلم وبستفيد كتير من كلامك وردودك
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب المحبه


----------



## وليم تل (16 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (22 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
بيبو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (1 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
فرارى
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## meraa (2 يونيو 2009)

الصـــــــداقـة


لا تعنـــي الوفـــاء لكن الوفـــاء هو عنـــوان الصداقة الحقيقيــة...


الأمـــــل


شمعــــــة فـــــي ليل اليــــــأس لا تضئ إلا للمتفـــــــائل...

كلمات جميلة 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ماريتا (2 يونيو 2009)

إحـســــاس

قد تجــــد دائما من يقتــــــسم مـــــعك الأفــــــراح

و لكنـك غالبـــا لا تجــد من يقتـــسم معك الأحـــــــزان...


_موضوع رااااااااائع اخى وليم_
_ميرسى كتييييييير_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
زيزا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
وايت روز
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
بيشو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يونيو 2009)

> لـــفـــتـــة
> 
> 
> إخفاء الجهـــــل أصعــــــب كثـــيراً من ادعـــــــاء المعـــرفة
> ...



حلووووووووووة اوي اوي اللفتة دي يا وليم 
مرسي خالص يا جميل على مواضيعك المتميزة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوض تعب محبتك من اجل خدمة المنتدى امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلاتك
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل نرمين
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سامح
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## farou2 (3 يوليو 2009)

المــنــتـــديات

صرح شامخ وبيت كبير جمع بين الكثير والكثير من الأحباب

والأصدقاء وأنار لهم طريقاً جديداً في حياتهم

صرح نلتقي به كل يوم كي تزداد معرفتنا ونفيد غيرنا

صرح نلتقي أحباب ونتحاور أخوة ونفترق بعين اللقاء مجدداً

صرح أعطانا الكثير فهل نبخل عليه ولو بالقليل....​شكراً لك اكرمتنا 
ولك منا حبنا وهو اغلى ما عندنا ​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
ميرا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## zama (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع يستوقفنى لأعادة النظر فى كثير من الأمور ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## yousteka (11 يوليو 2009)

موضوع روووووعة يا وليم

تسلم ايدك

ربنا معاك ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
ماريتا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
مورى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا فاروق
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ريد روز
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
يوستيكا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*

*سطـــور ليســت للقــــراءة بـــل للتفكيـــر 

أحيانا

تجبرنـا بعـــض السطـــور على التــزام الصمــت
ربمــــــا لأن الصمــــــت أحيانا ابلــــــغ من البوح
سطور ليسـت للقراءة فــقــط

الإنســــان

بإيمان قلـــــبه و مبدأ يتمثل أمامـــــه
و كرامــــة يعيش بها و بغـــــير هـــــذا لا يكون
هــــــنالك إنسان

الصريــــح

عندما تكون الصريـــــح الوحيد بيــــــن
ألاف المنـــــافقين فأنـــــت صاحــب النغــــــمة
النشـــــاز بوســـــط الفرقــــــة الماسيـــــة...

الكــــــاتب 

الكاتب كاللاعب فعنـــــدما يبتعد الكاتـــــب زمـــــناً عن القلـــــم
يكون كاللاعـــــب الذي لم يمـــــارس اللعب منذ مــــــــدة
فكلاهمــــــا فقد حساسيـــــة السيــــــطرة علـــــى القلـــم
والكــــرة 
فكما تتـــــمرد الكرة على اللاعــــــــب
تتمــــــرد الحــــــروف و المعـــــــاني على الكاتـــــب
و يعــــــجز لفتــــــرة عن تطويعهــــــا حسب ما يريـــد
و لن يفهـــــــم هذا إلا مـــــــن جرب اللعبتيــــــــن
الكــــــــــرة و الكلمـــــــــــة

الــــــعز
العز فــــي الــــعزلة عندمـــــا يكون باليـــــد
قلــــم و بالرأس فكــــرة

إحـســــاس

قد تجــــد دائما من يقتــــــسم مـــــعك الأفــــــراح
و لكنـك غالبـــا لا تجــد من يقتـــسم معك الأحـــــــزان

نـشــــــاط

عنــــــدما يمر بـــــك يوم لـــــــم تقـــــــم فيه بــــــأي
عمل ذو قيمـــــة فان اسمــــــك قد شطــــــب مؤقتـــــا
من قائمـــــــة الأحيـــــــاء

الصـــــــداقـة

لا تعنـــي الوفـــاء لكن الوفـــاء هو عنـــوان الصداقة الحقيقيــة

الأمـــــل

شمعــــــة فـــــي ليل اليــــــأس لا تضئ إلا للمتفـــــــائل

المتشـــــــائــم

شــــــخص فــــــــقد دليلــــــه في دروب الأمـــــــل

مــكــان الإقــامــه

في عنــــــوان الحياة نبحــــــث عن قارة الحــــب
و مملكة الســـــلام و مـــــــــدينة الأمـــــــــــــانة
و بنـــــاية الإخلاص شقــة أناس عندهــــم أحساس

لـــفـــتـــه

إخفاء الجهـــــل أصعــــــب كثـــيراً من ادعـــــــاء المعـــرفة
كمــــــا بالإمكان إخفاء الذكـــــــاء
و لكــــــن مـــــن المستحيـــــــل إخفاء الغبــــــاء
قالوا :
القليــل مــن التفكــير , يغنيـنا عن العنـــــــاء الكثـــــير

المــنــتـــديات 
صرح شامخ وبيت كبير جمع بين الكثير والكثير من الأحباب 
والأصدقاء وأنار لهم طريقاً جديداً في حياتهم
صرح نلتقي به كل يوم كي تزداد معرفتنا ونفيد غيرنا
صرح نلتقي أحباب ونتحاور أخوة ونفترق بعين اللقاء مجدداً
صرح أعطانا الكثير فهل نبخل عليه ولو بالقليل
مع تحياتي​​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا كيريا 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*

*ميرسى جدااااااااااا كوكو لمرورك انت الاجمل بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياغالى​*


----------



## farou2 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*



> الصريــــح
> 
> عندما تكون الصريـــــح الوحيد بيــــــن
> ألاف المنـــــافقين فأنـــــت صاحــب النغــــــمة
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*

*صرح شامخ وبيت كبير جمع بين الكثير والكثير من الأحباب 
والأصدقاء وأنار لهم طريقاً جديداً في حياتهم
صرح نلتقي به كل يوم كي تزداد معرفتنا ونفيد غيرنا
صرح نلتقي أحباب ونتحاور أخوة ونفترق بعين اللقاء مجدداً
صرح أعطانا الكثير فهل نبخل عليه ولو بالقليل
مع تحياتي*



جميل  يا كيريا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

والعبارات الاروع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وطني (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*

*بصراحه يا كيريا موضوع جميل جدا جدا  ويستاهل ان الكل يقراه علشان نتعلم شويه وربنا يبارك حياتك 
ويعطيكي الاجر المناسب في ملكوت السموات *


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*

موضوع حلو
ميرسي يائمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*



> *الصـــــــداقـة
> 
> لا تعنـــي الوفـــاء لكن الوفـــاء هو عنـــوان الصداقة الحقيقيــة​*



*فعلا ده كلام صحيح والكتاب المقدس بيقولنا 
"رب صاحب يتنعم مع صديقه في السراء، وعند الضراء يضحي له عدوا" 
يعنى مش كل صداقه معناها الوفاء 
ميرسى يا كيرررى على الموضوع الجميل**
ربنا يباركك يا قمرررررر*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*



farou2 قال:


> > الصريــــح
> >
> > عندما تكون الصريـــــح الوحيد بيــــــن
> > ألاف المنـــــافقين فأنـــــت صاحــب النغــــــمة
> > ...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*



كليمو قال:


> *صرح شامخ وبيت كبير جمع بين الكثير والكثير من الأحباب
> والأصدقاء وأنار لهم طريقاً جديداً في حياتهم
> صرح نلتقي به كل يوم كي تزداد معرفتنا ونفيد غيرنا
> صرح نلتقي أحباب ونتحاور أخوة ونفترق بعين اللقاء مجدداً
> ...



*

ميرسى خالث يا كليمو لمرورك وتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*



ايهاب روماني قال:


> *بصراحه يا كيريا موضوع جميل جدا جدا  ويستاهل ان الكل يقراه علشان نتعلم شويه وربنا يبارك حياتك
> ويعطيكي الاجر المناسب في ملكوت السموات *


*

ربنا يخليك ياايهاب
هو فعلا موضوع جميل ودة سبب نقلى اياه
ربنا يباركك
وكتير فرحانه لانك استفدت منه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*



ارووجة قال:


> موضوع حلو
> ميرسي يائمر
> ربنا يباركك



*
ميرسى اريج حبيبتى
مرورك دايما بيفرح قلبى
ابقى متغبيش عنى ابدا
ونورينى وشرفينى بكل المواضيع
ربنا يباركك يا قمرايتى ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سطور ليست للقراءه بل للتفكير*



dona nabil قال:


> *فعلا ده كلام صحيح والكتاب المقدس بيقولنا
> "رب صاحب يتنعم مع صديقه في السراء، وعند الضراء يضحي له عدوا"
> يعنى مش كل صداقه معناها الوفاء
> ميرسى يا كيرررى على الموضوع الجميل**
> ربنا يباركك يا قمرررررر*


*
الله يا دونتى
كلامك مدعم بكلام الانجيل
بجد مشاركتك تفرحنى
ابقى ادخلى علطول ونورينى
ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابدااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج*


----------

